# Latest rescue, forgot to share yesterday!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

With all the worry over little Ariel mouse being sick, I had forgot to share my recent rescue...from work (of course) Ok well as I've mentioned I'm in charge of making sure the store is ready for opening when the owners get there. My main focus is the birds, but mornings I also have to check everybody including all the reptiles.
Sorry if this grosses anyone out.....well I saw that one of the snakes hadn't eaten & the dead mouse was sitting in the tank still...took it out & realized it was still alive ....amazingly the lil thing made it to the end of my shift & I ended up bringing her home.
I feel confident enough to say I am a pro at hand raising mice...I have raised 2 before & they turned out to be fat & happy mice ;D she is doing well & today her ears & eyes just opened!

This was BEFORE I found out poor Ariel was sick...luckily this lil one had no contact with her & hasn't even been in the same air space, she is totally separate.
As you can imagine I am quite busy at home these days! Have a 3yr old keeping me on my toes, all my other animals, 1 very ill mouse & 1 mouse I am hand raising...altho she is going to be weaned pretty soon so shouldn't be too much longer.

Her name is "Aussie" as she reminds me of an Australian cattle dog/blue heeler with her markings...I think she would be considered 'merle'.

Pics from yesterday....

































& today, can't really see her little eyes but they are just opened...









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I completely understand the whole circle of life thing but it still breaks my heart. What a sweet little baby.

I used to have a hognose snake (I had him for 11 years) and I hated having to feed him - so I made my brother do it.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh...I'm understanding too, I have 2 snakes they eat f/t mice...but I understand some snakes are REALLY picky. I adore reptiles!
But...as soon as I saw this baby was still alive, I knew I had to take her & keep her safe. Yesterday was her lucky day!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

awww!!! She is the cutest thing!!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh she's really pretty...didn't realize all the wide array of colours mice came in! Am used to the typical PEW mice that you normally see as feeders.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. Wow, isn't she lucky? definally a fighter. Can't tell if she's a black or a mock chocolate? She looks chocolate in some pictures and black in others.

You want a picky snake? Try ball pythons. I don't have one, but those things are notorious for going off feed for weeks, even month. I've heard from some keepers they've had snakes go off of feed for years! Talk about a picky snake. Sorry, had to add that. I still can't figure out why they are so cool when they rarely want to eat and when they do it has to be prepared in a certain way if you want them to eat F/T. (Sorry am I just rambling on now?)


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

oh my gosh, she is SO CUTE!!!! <3


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

She's basically the colour of a blue heeler or Australian shephered, she has black, blue & some white. That's why I'm guessing she would be a merle? But just a guess. As for snakes, I actually rescued a ball python...belonged to a friend of a friend he was SUPER aggressive & covered in scars (backs up the argument that feeding live is also harmful for the reptile) I brought him back to health & managed to get him eating f/t & I adopted him out to an experienced snake owner. I would have kept him, he was stunning! But, far too aggressive & he HATED my fiance, actually struck at him while I was holding him. Rarely are these snakes aggresive so he def wasn't treated well at all. Ok now I'm rambling haha!


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

awwee shes so little. what a lucky little mousy mouse!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Updated pics of Aussie...isn't she stunning? Wish I knew what her official colour term would be! I am think she is actually a he tho...more stink for me! At least theres no risk of him & Jazz having babies!!!
























Hahaha this ones funny, he/she was mid-groom! ;D


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

He looks like a Blue long haired satin (or maybe just a long hair). A nice blue at that.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hes blue & black...maybe a blue merle? He could be a satin, Jazz didn't have long hair like him when he was little...can't wait to see as he grows...won't be long, mice grow so fast! Hes already eating solids but am still dropper feeding him some formula every so often.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is the cutest little creature... :3


----------

